# Bathroom Divas



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

Apologies if there is already a thread on the topic but I've heard a lot about this show's 2 seasons recently and was wondering where online I could find it. It is seemingly not anywhere...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

And there I was thinking you were going to ask us what arias we sing in the shower...

Sorry, never heard of the show.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> And there I was thinking you were going to ask us what arias we sing in the shower...
> 
> Sorry, never heard of the show.


Interesting! Someone ought to start a thread about that.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> And there I was thinking you were going to ask us what arias we sing in the shower...
> 
> Sorry, never heard of the show.


Also never having heard of the show, I also thought it was going to ask what arias we sing in the shower. I'm definitely a bathroom diva, but it frightens the cat, Bugatti, so he has forbidden singing in the bathroom unless he chooses not to watch me ablute, which does happen, but not often.


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a largely Canadian show...it featured Mary Lou Fallis, Michael mcMahon, Tom Diamond, Gary Relyea and Daniel Lichti just to name a few. Ran for two seasons and followed normal people and amateur singers through the development of becoming an opera star. Pretty interesting show.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Operadowney said:


> It's a largely Canadian show...it featured Mary Lou Fallis, Michael mcMahon, Tom Diamond, Gary Relyea and Daniel Lichti just to name a few. Ran for two seasons and followed normal people and amateur singers through the development of becoming an opera star. Pretty interesting show.


Uh oh -- sounds to me like a variation on the "Pop Star to Opera Star" theme, with the difference that these individuals aren't pop singers. My concern with such programs lies in the fact that becoming a real opera star (or singer) takes *years* of hard work. Certainly not something that can be accomplished over the course of a broadcast season.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I dunno, sounds more realistic than that - perhaps less contrived, as long as it did focus on the hard work.

BTW my shower song is "Voi che sapete". The cat doesn't mind as she only comes in AFTER to drink all the lovely warm soapy water.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> BTW my shower song is "Voi che sapete". The cat doesn't mind as she only comes in AFTER to drink all the lovely warm soapy water.


My cat, Bugatti, is convinced that I am not cleaning myself properly. He has never, not once, seen me lick myself all over. He sometimes tries to help by licking me, but he gets pushed away for his pains.

To keep this sort of on topic, I must point out that Bugatti has got reasonable musical taste. It is true that my singing is 'funny' because I sing mainly choral music in the bath, and I am an alto, so I don't always get to anything that sounds like a melody.


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

MAuer said:


> Uh oh -- sounds to me like a variation on the "Pop Star to Opera Star" theme, with the difference that these individuals aren't pop singers. My concern with such programs lies in the fact that becoming a real opera star (or singer) takes *years* of hard work. Certainly not something that can be accomplished over the course of a broadcast season.


Obviously with the list of people who attached their names to the show, this is better than just cheesy reality television. I'm currently finishing up an undergraduate degree, with many more years of training to go until I get to the Met  but I'd love to watch this show to see what Michael McMahon has to say to his "singers."


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I dunno, sounds more realistic than that - perhaps less contrived, as long as it did focus on the hard work.
> 
> BTW my shower song is "Voi che sapete". The cat doesn't mind as she only comes in AFTER to drink all the lovely warm soapy water.


Soapy water???  Yuck! But maybe not if you're a cat. :lol:


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

MAuer said:


> Soapy water???  Yuck! But maybe not if you're a cat. :lol:


For some reason cats love used shower/bath water. 
And running water. Allowing the tap to drip vigorously is a special treat for cats.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Operadowney said:


> Obviously with the list of people who attached their names to the show, this is better than just cheesy reality television. I'm currently finishing up an undergraduate degree, with many more years of training to go until I get to the Met  but I'd love to watch this show to see what Michael McMahon has to say to his "singers."


I did some snooping on the web, and was very pleasantly surprised. A classy TV program! Outside of the BBC and PBS (and, of course, such European channels as Classica), I thought such things were nearly extinct.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

La Ci Darem La bluuurb... bluuurrb.... bluuurrb..

wait, this is not the singing in bathroom contest??


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

MAuer said:


> I did some snooping on the web, and was very pleasantly surprised. A classy TV program! Outside of the BBC and PBS (and, of course, such European channels as Classica), I thought such things were nearly extinct.


Now if only I could find it...anywhere...I don't even think there's a DVD set out.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know how far go the ability of cats to get into opera, but my parrot for sure loves it. His no. 1 hit is the part with some stratospheric coloratura from Queen of the night second aria, and a far approximation of Una voce poco fa! All the other living creatures in my beloved family are terrorized by my singing.:lol:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Kind of like this feathered diva?


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, not the same, but similar... 
I don't have any recording of him singing opera, but here is his Alouette song practice. He improved his singing in the meanwhile...


----------

